# Cherry Spalt??



## ssgmeader (Apr 23, 2013)

So not quite a wood ID because I know this is Cherry, I grabbed from a friends land last fall. What I am curious is ..would the forum consider this spalt? There is no blackline and it's all this light creamy stuff, it's not punky at all and I have some spalted Cherry from the same tree. This is from a mutli-crotched style area of the tree where multiple branches sprouted, so I'm curious if it's more to do with that or is it considered spalt.

[attachment=23546]


----------



## colin56 (Apr 24, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> So not quite a wood ID because I know this is Cherry, I grabbed from a friends land last fall. What I am curious is ..would the forum consider this spalt? There is no blackline and it's all this light creamy stuff, it's not punky at all and I have some spalted Cherry from the same tree. This is from a mutli-crotched style area of the tree where multiple branches sprouted, so I'm curious if it's more to do with that or is it considered spalt.


Cherry wood is very useful in number of ways as it is mostly used in different cabinets which give kitchens and bathrooms a rich look and beauty.



aluminium shop fronts


----------



## DKMD (Apr 24, 2013)

I'd call it spalt. Any of the color changes that accompany the decomposition process are considered spalting... At least that's how I look at it.

I think the type of spalting you have there is more a characteristic of the wood species... Apple, cherry, and crapapple seem to get those white areas more than other species. Other woods like maple and hackberry seem to develop more of the dark zone lines. At least that's been my experience. There are some published articles by Seri(or Sara) Robinson that cover spalting in a fairly scientific way, but I can't recall where I saw them... She seems to know more about spalting than anyone else I've run across.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 24, 2013)

I probably should have added. This came from a non decomposing portion of the tree. The traditional spalt that I harvested from the tree was solely from the root ball and has the more traditional color variations to include black line spalting. Dk maybe I should send Hobbit a sample for him to compare to some other styles I've seen. I've handled a lot of Cherry and this just looks ......well different the tree was uprooted and whole. I chainsawed off this section because I figured the multinodal area of all the branches meeting would provide some weird grain patterns but I wasn't expecting to see the color variations. I'll see if I can get some better photo's up.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have some spalted cherry- turned sorta orange instead of red. No white though.


----------



## phinds (Apr 24, 2013)

This is what is technically known as "white rot". It is arguable whether or not it should be considered spalting ... some folks do, some folks don't. Personally, I just call it white rot and avoid the argument.


----------

